# Winston's first bath!



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Winston got his first bath today!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Did you tell him he's a water dog!?!? Oh my gosh!! He's so adorable, how do you stand it? I love him!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Dude Winston is ADORABLE. I'm a little obsessed with him.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

He is so cute!! What a good boy!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

He is just so cute. I'm just sitting here smiling he's so cute.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh this made my night! So cute!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

What a doll! Look at those eyes...and that nose. Adorable.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Everybody, all together ... Aaawwwwwwwwww. 

Gee he's cute! Does he have a zipper nose?


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Watch out - he'll hop right in with you!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I love them when they're little and wet "naked". He is such a cutie! It's a shame you don't seem to like him at all


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

That is really cute.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

adorable!!!!!!
Does the blue paint from the breeder ever come off?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

how adorable!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

he is a sweetie!! I want one!!


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Soooo cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Winston is too cute for words, I know you're having a blast with him.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness.....sooooo cute!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Adorable!! What a sweet little face!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

OutWest said:


> Everybody, all together ... Aaawwwwwwwwww.
> 
> Gee he's cute! Does he have a zipper nose?


Yes he does! I hope it stays that way!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Claudia M said:


> adorable!!!!!!
> Does the blue paint from the breeder ever come off?


Yep, it did eventually come off!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my! He's adorable!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

He's adorable Val! I love the zipper nose too! Looks like he took to his bath about as well as Bentley did 
How is Riley doing with him? would love to see pics of the 2 of them when you get a chance.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

awwwww so cute! the last picture is my fav "umm are we done yet!?"


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness he is the most adorable little guy ever!! Those paws hanging over the side of the bath are too cute!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Talk about a cutie patootie!


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

Awwww he's so cute!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you guys!!! He is a sweetheart!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

OMG!! so cute!
Your pictures of the adorabley sweet Winston are why people like me - who swear up and down they will never, ever get another puppy - start to reconsider!!!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

That is exactly what Brooks did when he got his first bath.
Winston is a keeper!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

aww i love him he is so cute.
he looks so tiny compare to chester and his first bath, he also looked like he enjoyed it compared to my boy who just wanted to get out.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

He is way too cute, I want to cuddle him!


----------

